

Ask HN: Favorites on HN? - sev

I'm sure this question has been pondered previously, but why not have a favorites functionality on HN?<p>I just felt the need for it and didn't have it.<p>I know there are sites out there that do that for you, but I prefer having the functionality per site.
======
makecheck
You can go to your profile and click the link next to "saved:". It shows
whatever you've upvoted or submitted, I believe.

~~~
catch404
works well but it's handy to save something you don't want upvoted.

~~~
sev
Exactly. I could upvote a lot of submissions that I'm thankful was posted here
and discussed. Doesn't mean they're my favorite topics that I want to go back
to at another time and re-read. Those would be my "saved" collection a.k.a
"favorites"

